# Please disclose all of your crimes here!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Ogden lazy DWR thread has somehow turned into someone posting a member's criminal booking for waste and it seemed to generate a lot of interest and so many people were determined to have full disclosure. So, it inspired me that we should start a thread for this because I am sure that all of those throwing stones have perfectly clean slates. So, this is the place, probably easier than calling and turning yourself in, just post here and I will let the DWR know of any reportable offenses. So, please provide the following info:

Date 
Time
GPS coordinates
Potential charges
Your contact info
Your accomplices
List of equipment used in criminal act that will be confiscated
What you think the penalty should be
Are you sure that there are not any other crimes?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

:O||: o-||


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

And you said in a PM, I was childish?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am not one for words, but luckily my last confession was videotaped as evidence


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> And you said in a PM, I was childish?


I did? Maybe it was my evil twin?? I apologize, but I don't recall that sir. I now officially rescind and now declare you to not be nearly as childish as myself.

In accordance to this new thread which you inspired-I did get pulled over on Friday night for not coming to a full stop. I got a warning. This state employee was working at almost midnight, this guy was not lazy either, he was likely inspired by that other thread to work late.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

So, you do have a sense of humor.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> So, you do have a sense of humor.


 Does he?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess its only ok to bash on people for poaching on this forum if huge29 doesn't like them... :roll:

[attachment=0:3tmpvmq3]huge.JPG[/attachment:3tmpvmq3]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now you guys are getting it, but where are the details of your crimes? I know that those tide fans have been keeping the police in business for decades. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I ran a blacked out intersection last November, guilty as charged, paid $90 to Ogden city. Happy?


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge, as a mod, shouldn't this be posted in the everything else section? I honestly don't see what this thread has to do with waterfowl... I know it was spawned in the Ogden DWR thread. But shouldn't we be following the proper rules here?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.54 said:


> Huge, as a mod, shouldn't this be posted in the everything else section? I honestly don't see what this thread has to do with waterfowl... I know it was spawned in the Ogden DWR thread. But shouldn't we be following the proper rules here?


Only a person not familiar with the mud bloods would post that; they are all criminals in here :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe this will help to keep it in the waterfowl forum. :mrgreen:

I know this thread is supposed to be satirical, but I'm going to come clean about an incident that happened to me some years ago. The purpose is to show that even when you think you're following the rules, you can get caught in an unfortunate situation. This is a true story and it actually happened. I will not divulge any names other than my own. Here goes.

We were hunting geese in Colorado in January. We started in the Fort Collins area for a couple of days and then moved east to the Ovid/Julesburg area (northeast corner of Colorado). A friend, his college age son, his son's college roommate and I were included. The roommate was from Ovid and we were going to hunt the family farm.

We arrived late in the afternoon and the roommate's dad said there were a lot of geese using the north forty and we should do a quick hunt there. We had just over an hour left of shooting time so we grabbed 2 dozen shells and made haste for the field. We got set up in about 10 minutes and within 5 minutes had the first flock cupping wings and floating into range. The first volley netted 3 geese on the ground. There were 2 for me and 1 for the friend's son. So far, so good.

After settling back into the irrigation ditch to await the next flock, we noticed an individual walking across the field towards us. We're thinking "What's this clown think he's doing?" When he arrives at our location he shows us his Sheriffs credentials and informs us that goose season closed 2 days ago. We immediately respond that no, it is still open for another week. He's adamant; it closed 2 days ago. At this point it becomes abundantly clear to the farmer's son what the problem is - we are hunting on a piece of his dad's property that just happens to be in Nebraska. And the season in Nebraska on this date is indeed closed. Oops!

Not only have that, but none of us out of state folks had a Nebraska hunting license. The farmers son doesn't need to have one due to a compact agreement between Nebraska and Colorado. So for three of us, we are hunting out of season, do not have valid hunting licenses, and have illegally obtained game in our possession. Triple oops!

The Sheriff's deputy is not allowed to write citations for game law violations so he has to call the local CO who just happens to be at the northern end of the county and will be over an hour getting to our location. So we wait for his arrival in the company of the deputy. We have a really good conversation about college football, politics, careers, military background, and life in general. By the time the CO arrived, the deputy is convinced that we have just made an honest error about where we were and what we were doing. None of it was intentional and he believed that. So he had a conversation with the CO before he turned us over to him. The CO was also convinced by the deputy that none of our actions were intentional violations of existing laws.

The bottom line was that we would all be cited for hunting out of season and pay the penalty fee for each of the three birds killed. There were a couple of other things we could have been cited for but we got tagged for the least expensive violation available and told to more careful in the future.

My fine, including the 2 bird penalty, was just under $200 which I paid without hesitation or regret. In my 50 plus years of hunting game, that is the only violation that I have ever committed. I'm also fairly certain it will be the last. But you just never know.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> .54 said:
> 
> 
> > Huge, as a mod, shouldn't this be posted in the everything else section? I honestly don't see what this thread has to do with waterfowl... I know it was spawned in the Ogden DWR thread. But shouldn't we be following the proper rules here?
> ...





> Guys, we have all had a little chuckle, but this is a hunting forum, not a criminal rehab forum.


So what was that all about then? Hmmm?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story dubob!!

I'd post one, but on one reads my posts anyway.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You got me there .54. I have self imposed a one hour ban upon myself. What if we keep them hunting related crimes? 

Goob-limit your crime stories to PG13 ratings and I bet you will have rave reviews!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm really surprised you'd start a thread like this Huge. Kind of disappointed really. There are enough sarcastic knot heads on this forum that make threads get locked, we don't need the moderators fueing the fire. Pointless thread!


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Now you guys are getting it, but where are the details of your crimes? I know that those tide fans have been keeping the police in business for decades. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I, personally, have never been arrested. I was 46 years old before I was ever fingerprinted and that was to gain a security clearance for the gov't. 8)

As far as the Tide go, you might have them confused with that other team that claims to be from Alabama but are actually part of west Georgia.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/sto ... ources-say

And, dammit if Bama ain't going for another crystal football this year!  
Weren't you a BYU fan? Last I heard they were a dang fine team and even might play in some "bowl game".  
Now that I think about it, wasn't the Utes about to tear the PAC12 a new one? Did it happen this year? :mrgreen:


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

dubob said:


> Maybe this will help to keep it in the waterfowl forum. :mrgreen:
> 
> I know this thread is supposed to be satirical, but I'm going to come clean about an incident that happened to me some years ago. The purpose is to show that even when you think you're following the rules, you can get caught in an unfortunate situation. This is a true story and it actually happened. I will not divulge any names other than my own. Here goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, but I'm pretty sure that Huge29 finds you unable to be rehabilitated. Was Shaun Larsen with you? What about the Tye Dye Twins?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I got pulled over for going the "wrong way" out of a parking lot, on BYU property, on a Sunday, at 11:00pm 6 years ago. Go Figure, no car is sight but I guess this cop it turned out.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I accidentally fished a closed water on private property once. I got away with it.

And just last week, I was running late for a hunting trip, so I went 57 MPH on Legacy Parkway. I got away with that too. -()/-


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

This forum is stupid. Personal attack? I think not, more like a disclaimer of distaste.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I stole a car and sped away the wrong way down a one-way street shooting out all the street lights as I went, then crashed into a gas station and died in the explosion.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm thinking someone is "smoking the bologna pony" around here. I'll give you three guesses at who these folks are and the first two don't count.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> I'm thinking someone is "smoking the bologna pony" around here. I'll give you three guesses at who these folks are and the first two don't count.


I know one.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> http://youtu.be/nOtG6uzhwX4


Soooo which one are you admitting too? Lol that's funny.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I was ready to step up to the confessional until I viewed the video. Compared to those confessions mine would get me nominated for sainthood.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the Waterfowl section for crying out loud. The crimes should be waterfowl related.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, i let my son slosh a hen mallard for his first duck. Many would call that illegal.


----------

